# New VaraRam Ram Air intake for 05-06 GTO @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*New product available from PFYC.com for your 2005-2006 GTO*

Vararam set their design target to support 800 horsepower and up to 500 cubic inch engines turning at up to 7000 RPM, all while keeping the system easy to install and making it a "true" cold air system that breathes better when the hood is closed (versus open as on a dyno).

Vararam guarantees that you will get 3 tenths or 3 mph through the 1/4 mile and or 2 tenths or 2 mph above any other system on the market or they will take the system back and pay shipping both ways! How do they do this? Here's how:

Step 1: Relocate the MAF meter in front of the throttle body which improves response and sensor accuracy
Step 2: Place the MAF inside the air box with the filter to shield it from engine heat
Step 3: Create a positive seal around the perimeter of the intake plenum chamber and force feed air in through the front grilles
Step 4: Select the proper air filter to feed the engine and intake plenum with enough air for stock and modified heads resulting in air flow of 1350-1800 CFM (depending on filter choice) at SAE standard measurement factors
Step 5: Trimming the radiator shroud to help deliver maximum air flow to the filter (also helps with hood clearance) - the key here is that without this slight trim work, air flow was reduced by 50%!

Please click below to go to the ordering page.

*Vararam Cold Air System - 05-06 GTO - $295.00*









----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Will this work with a Maggie 112?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

batmans said:


> Will this work with a Maggie 112?


Will find out for you but my guess is that it will.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

How's the intake sound?

louder? different tone/pitch?

I take it that this is a standard K&N element.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

They're working on a Maggie version which should be ready in 2-3 weeks. Please check back with me then.

The sound/acoustics dont' change on the inside of the car because all the noise is directed out the front scoops.

The element used is a custom made filter just for this kit and is manufactured by Green USA (OEM for Shelby and others). It's washable and reusable.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would kinda be worried about too much turbulant air hitting the MAS. I had a blackwing, which is a very similar type filter, on mt C5 Vett and with the fog light baffles cut open allowing alot of air to get into the area, the car got alot of turbulant air at the sensor, or maybe too much air, and caused my car to ping at WOT. Went back to the stock housing W/K&N and with many openings I drilled for better breathing, and the problem stopped. But I knew guys that had the blackwing setup with out a problem too. Just some food for thought.

Jim


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Cobra126 said:


> I would kinda be worried about too much turbulant air hitting the MAS. I had a blackwing, which is a very similar type filter, on mt C5 Vett and with the fog light baffles cut open allowing alot of air to get into the area, the car got alot of turbulant air at the sensor, or maybe too much air, and caused my car to ping at WOT. Went back to the stock housing W/K&N and with many openings I drilled for better breathing, and the problem stopped. But I knew guys that had the blackwing setup with out a problem too. Just some food for thought.
> 
> Jim



Did you also remove the MAF screen? Many times that can cause issues. This intake will not cause these types of problems that you refer to, however.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

PFYC said:


> Did you also remove the MAF screen? Many times that can cause issues. This intake will not cause these types of problems that you refer to, however.


 No no, I left the screen on for that reason. I am not knocking your product, please dont think I am, I myself would just be a little taken back by that type setup though, with the problems I had encountered.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Cobra126 said:


> No no, I left the screen on for that reason. I am not knocking your product, please dont think I am, I myself would just be a little taken back by that type setup though, with the problems I had encountered.


No offense taken at all. My response was only to make sure people reading knew that this intake has been thoroughly tested and does not have this issue. I think for every person who has this or a similar issue, there are 100 or more who don't ever have it. I had played with multiple intake systems on multiple cars and never had an issue like this even with identical setups as the ones you mentioned. I don't disbelieve you, but I do think your situation was rare.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

This is making me nervous and excited about the intake for the Maggie (is it finished?).

Cobra126 makes a good point about restructuring the intake that would change the air flow and turbulence dynamics so that the MAF would give improper readings.

These incorrect readings can send a signal to lean out the A/F ratios, which is a very bad thing in a FI engine.

fair to assume that a Bra/Mask is going to be a problem?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

batmans said:


> This is making me nervous and excited about the intake for the Maggie (is it finished?).
> 
> Cobra126 makes a good point about restructuring the intake that would change the air flow and turbulence dynamics so that the MAF would give improper readings.
> 
> ...


VR has not yet been able to get a car in the shop with a Maggie, so they have not been able to work on it much more.

I don't think a bra will be a problem - no airflow is blocked by a good quality bra.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I was thinking about if the bra will seal the space between the hood and the top of the bumper.......


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

batmans said:


> I was thinking about if the bra will seal the space between the hood and the top of the bumper.......


It may reduce air flow in that area, sure...but if you check out the intake a bit, it is designed to pull air in from the front grilles and not so much from that small area between the hood and bumper.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

U should show a pic of the entire engine bay so that people can really appreciate the extra space that will be freed up in the factory airbox section........... though not enough to smuggle a migrant worker across the border.........


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

please forgive the quality.
I used my phone at night right after I finished.
The space on the right side is the same as if you took your battery out.
The hardest part was cutting the shroud.
I may need to cut a little more because the right side of the hood sticks up just a bit.

Now please excuse the ignorance.....can someone please post a picture of where the thermostat is. I just got a 160 thermostate and I have no idea where it goes.
I'm planning on drilling some holes through it so a little coolent will always flow through it.


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

Does the MAF sensor hook to this system or do you have to get a dummy MAF? also does the engine light come on and stay on? I hooked up a CAI and have probs with it. I posted all the problems on the engine thread under "CAI Problems". Thanks


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

whytedude422 said:


> Does the MAF sensor hook to this system or do you have to get a dummy MAF? also does the engine light come on and stay on? I hooked up a CAI and have probs with it. I posted all the problems on the engine thread under "CAI Problems". Thanks


No, it uses the stock MAF. I don't know of any owners who have engine lights coming on with this intake.


----------

